# نجل



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم

هل نجل مرادف لـ إبن؟
(وهل نجلة مرادف لـ إبنة؟)


----------



## Xence

أجل، هو كذلك في اللغة العربية الحديثة.. وإن كان قديما يقصد به النسل عموما، إضافة إلى معانٍ أخرى لا داعي للتطرق إليها في هذا السياق. ا​


----------



## إسكندراني

شكراً لك


----------



## AndyRoo

أظن أن الكلمة نجل أكثر رسمية من الكلمة ابن


----------



## Mahaodeh

في العصر الحديث، نعم.


----------



## Tahar

*السلام عليكم،*

*عادة ما يقال نجل فلان (ابنه) ونجلته أو كريمته (ابنته) وعقيلته (زوجته) ولا تختلف هاتان المجموعتان في دلالتها وإنما في مستوى أسلوبها اللغوي فقط، فنجل وكريمة وعقيلة ألفاظ تأتي في نفس المستوى وتقابلها ابن وابنة وزوجة لتكون لها نفس الدلالة ولكن في مستوى أسلوبي آخر.*​


----------

